# What's Your View on  Photography Website packages?



## Marga (May 26, 2011)

Hi 
I had look at livebook, photoshelter, smugmug, square space  but they offer you lots  of different features

what do you recommend when choosing a photography website package? 

Many Thanks and Kind Regards

Charles


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 26, 2011)

flickr


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 26, 2011)

Marga said:


> Hi
> I had look at livebook, photoshelter, smugmug, square space  but they offer you lots  of different features
> 
> what do you recommend when choosing a photography website package?
> ...




I've been with Photobiz for about 3 years now. Very pleased with the service.  They have come up with many new templates and features... all for free. Great customer service...easy to use... 

Click on my main photography site link in my signature...it's a Photobiz site.

Have a look here... a little video about my thoughts on Photobiz.
Hatch1921-- Professional Photograpy, Photoshop Video Tutorials, Equipment Reviews, and much more.

Hatch


----------



## Ryan L (May 26, 2011)

You mean the templates and features are free....not the site, and hosting of photos.


I use Zenfolio, I am semi happy with it. The pricing is ok, they do take a bite out of your profit if you use their storefront products. As far as custom products its not bad. I wish they were a little quiker with new features, like blog integration, templates, and things.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 26, 2011)

Correct... there is a fee for the service... but.. all the upgrades/templates have been free to the customers.


----------



## Postman158 (May 26, 2011)

Smugmug is a great site, so far I like them. They let you completely customize your site.


----------



## Gaerek (May 26, 2011)

You haven't really said what you want in a site. Most places are similar, but they have different little features that make them stand out. Write down a list of 5-10 things you'd like your website to do, then start matching the different sites to your list. The service that matches your list wins. You haven't really given us enough information to help you decide. If you just want a generic place to put photos, Flickr will be perfect. But they are not the best solution for a lot of photographers. Help us, help you.


----------

